# Name The Movie - 21st Century



## KingdomBlade (May 6, 2011)

The rules are pretty simple, and are as follows (as originally written by the legend, greyhound)

One person posts a screenshot of a film, any film (keep it clean), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

Due to the game's constant progress (and multiple accounts of cheating), new rules were formed.
*[*]In order to keep the game flowing, post the RIPEMD-128 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'Convert Me!', then copy the whole RIPEMD-128 hash). The person who guesses can then check their answer by inputing the IMDb address of their guess into the RIPEMD-128 hash generator and if it matches then it's correct and you are allowed to proceed to post the next film. - Thanks to FAST6191 for this technique.*
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket.  Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run".  If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film.  If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores.  Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well.  We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie.  You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is *21st Century*.  Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. Here's a few things to keep in mind for this round.


It has to be from 2001 and beyond. Nothing before 2001.
It has to be well known. Please don't post something that no one can solve, like.. say an indie movie that only 600 people watched.
It has to have received an English release or a subtitled release in the US. No Bollywood, no foreign cinema, unless, as said previously, with subtitles or dubs.
No animation.
There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur. 

*This round will run from today (May 6th or 5th, depending on your time zone) through June 6th.*

Here's the list of all the past Name the Movie threads, just in case anyone wants to reminisce or see how much time has been wasted over the years. 


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]
Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation
Classics




Here's an easy one to kick things off.




b774fbdb5109586e7e9476345ece5d7e


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 6, 2011)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 6, 2011)

Yep.

*Scores:*

*Nathan Drake: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 6, 2011)

*a775447e1eb42d69c9acb79c9699128d*

Not difficult really.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 6, 2011)

From Paris with Love


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 6, 2011)

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
*LocoRoco: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2011)

Two hours to go for LocoRoco to post a movie before his point is taken away.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 7, 2011)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2011)

Centurion?

Edit found the picture.
http://pic.phyrefile.com/s/st/stard/2010/0...4_22.17.35_.png


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 7, 2011)

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
LocoRoco: 1
*FAST1619: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with LoveCenturion



Good.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2011)

Hash
9a165c5967b8f1a32ebfb6a2f79ab7e5

I do not think it is that obscure but if it comes to it I will change it.


----------



## junn (May 8, 2011)

that's donnie yen in flash point.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2011)

You are correct Junn- I could not shake it being Donnie Yen and Wilson Yip do Police Story but I did enjoy it.

Welcome to this round of the game

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
LocoRoco: 1
FAST1619: 1
*Junn: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint


----------



## junn (May 9, 2011)

thanks FAST.
next movie..




hash: 1f426db9bb3da9fbe92bb003ca268f41


----------



## gifi4 (May 9, 2011)

That would have to be Wanted. ??

Checked the hash and I'm correct, so do I just move on to the next movie now...


----------



## junn (May 9, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> That would have to be Wanted. ??


you're right, gifi.
your turn.

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
LocoRoco: 1
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
*gifi4: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted


----------



## gifi4 (May 9, 2011)

Hash: 8a52daa8c7d4fda96911c35dff2cf250


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

127 Hours


----------



## gifi4 (May 9, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 127 Hours



Correct, I absolutely loved this movie,
does the rule about not answering the next question still apply these days?
*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
LocoRoco: 1
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
*AlanJohn*




Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Hash: 
503ab7f3fa9150af41a45d331d13bcbe


----------



## LocoRoco (May 9, 2011)

The Chaperone

lol total crap


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Yep, I agree its a terrible movie.
*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
LocoRoco: 2
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
AlanJohn: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
*The Chaperone*


----------



## LocoRoco (May 9, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Machete

EDIT: Just wanted to say that movie is f^cking awesome.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 9, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> does the rule about not answering the next question still apply these days?


Nope, thanks to the Hash system.

Also, @ LocoRoco please use the hash codes.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 9, 2011)

even a drink ad based on it was great http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onZy29z3jso

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
*AlanJohn: 2*
LocoRoco: 2
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1





Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
*The Chaperone*
Machete


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Hashama:
1007910687b66df8f5746ad66cf74047

EDIT: What? Nobody can guess it? So I win the game or what?
jk,jk Heres a hint: It has something to do with Micheal Bay


----------



## gifi4 (May 9, 2011)

Friday the 13th?

Edit: scratch that! Just checked the hash and I'm wrong.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 9, 2011)

I told myself I wasn't going to answer this round but I couldn't help it.

I Am Number Four. That movie was total piss.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

Correct.

Off-topic: I added some links to every member on the score board

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
AlanJohn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 1




Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
*I Am Number 4*


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 9, 2011)

You HAVE to have watched this.





7d675966e07c2f394fae6d2847db10db


----------



## nasune (May 9, 2011)

Devil wears prada, and I have never seen it


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 9, 2011)

Good. And you should watch it. Meryl Streep is brilliant here. (isn't she always?)

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
AlanJohn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
*nasune*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## nasune (May 9, 2011)

We'll see. For now here's the next one:




c0907fdcc1707c3051880f1fab46f116

I'm not quite sure if this one's allowed, but it has had an international release so it should be fine (if not I'll replace it with another one).


----------



## AlanJohn (May 9, 2011)

If it has subtitiles or its dubbed than its ok.
But please give us some hint


----------



## nasune (May 9, 2011)

It is subbed ( I wouldn't be able to tell what is going on otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). As for a hint, well here's another pic:




(if that is not enough I'll say three more words for now: Nintendo 64 and Ninja)


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Goemon.

According to the hash, I'm right so I'll score myself to keep the game progressing. I guess.

*Scores:*

Nathan Drake: 1
AlanJohn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
FAST1619: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
*KingdomBlade*: 2
nasune: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Here's a relatively well known film.





edb65a9b30a8b08d9e69593cd76072e5


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2011)

Surprised I got this one- I think I saw the scene a week or two back or I never would have got it.

Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/
seems to generate
edb65a9b30a8b08d9e69593cd76072e5


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Yes.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
*FAST1619*: 2
KingdomBlade: 2
nasune: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2011)

c6edc8051093042178da2f44155da422
Generator
http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-128-hash/


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

It's "The Bank Job" I think. That was a good movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200465/
generates
c6edc8051093042178da2f44155da422


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2011)

And here I was hoping it might take an hour or two at least.

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade*: 3
AlanJohn: 2
LocoRoco: 2
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The bank job


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Not too sure about the difficulty of this, however I think we all know who this actor is.





a56cef5c89f933df7a24a9c8b69568a2


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

The kings speech?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> The kings speech?


Nope. But you're definitely close. *HINT HINT*


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

All The Kings Men?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> All The Kings Men?


Nope. That's far.

Hint: Same actor as King's Speech. I'll leave it at this hint. If anyone gets it just update the scores.

Didn't really know that this one was not well known lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

A single man.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

Yes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
*AlanJohn*: 3
LocoRoco: 2
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 1
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

This should be easy




HAASHH:
78730ef5e55785a965108551bb2edde7


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Black Swan


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Yes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
FAST6191: 2
*nasune*: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
*Black Swan*


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Should be an easy one:




634041dd2674a7c1864d4cdc999eb454


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Unthinkable.


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*Duskye*:1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
*Unthinkable*


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

7eed6d89ecf616f061d49d3e1eedc5ed


----------



## LocoRoco (May 10, 2011)

Gran Torino.....great movie


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 3
LocoRoco: 2
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
Duskye:1
*LocoRoco: 1
* 



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
*Gran Torino
*


----------



## LocoRoco (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

The Men Who Stare at Goats

You forgot the hash.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

The Men Who Stare At Goats.

Obviously.

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT 2: You know what? I'll confirm it. A simple google image search of the movie brings up this same image. http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_SI72Qn7mM5Y/TFtF...1600/tmwsag.jpg

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 3
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 2
*Duskye*: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

2a1a4ff06339de3a51887c96bf70b704


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

There will be blood


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 10, 2011)

There Will Be Blood.

EDIT:


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

Yup
*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
*AlanJohn: 4
*LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
*There Will Be Blood
*


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for crap quality






b5d3c36af10c8850177d126f570f34c7


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

I'm thinking Freddy Vs Jason.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Freddy Vs Jason.


Thats way too far.
This is probably going to be extremely hard.


----------



## Nujui (May 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought as much, I just remember that hospital scene from somewhere....


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Another screenshot, just to help:


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Unknown?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Unknown?


Nope.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2011)

Could you post some larger screenshots, please? I'm having to Image Zoom these to even tell what is in the picture.

/griping old man


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

The next three days


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> The next three days


Yes, finally
Sorry for delay :=(

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 4
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
*nasune*: 3
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
*The Next Three Days*


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Don't sweat it, I was late earlier too.
Here's the next one, should be another easy one:




edb1ce8b55001bd7c56f8380d2f8b4e1


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

the last samurai


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
AlanJohn: 4
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 3
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
*DeathStrudel*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
*The Last Samurai*


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

d661c8af10b132e1d483483c0a565da9


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou?


----------



## DeathStrudel (May 10, 2011)

Bingo, I was a little worried people might not have seen this masterpiece

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 3
*AlanJohn*: 5
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
nasune: 3
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
*The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou*


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

eae2fc8177c196fcc3813663728bc685


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

season of the witch


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

Correct.
Your already 2nd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune[/b]]*nasune*: 4
KingdomBlade: 3
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
*Season Of The Witch*


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I've got a bit of free time this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








d2304a4130ad002a117071d920ee0dcc


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Can we have another clue.


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Here's another pic:


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Here's another pic:



Training Day?


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

No


----------



## tagzard (May 10, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEJA VU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

Nope.

Didn't think this one would be that hard but here's another pic:


----------



## hullo8d (May 10, 2011)

Man on Fire
Edit: Yup just checked hash; took a little longer since I was converting to SHA-1 hash :/


----------



## nasune (May 10, 2011)

That's the one (I really wanted to use the quote _'Forgiveness is between them and God. It's my job to arrange the meeting.'_ But that would be giving the game away)

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune: 4
KingdomBlade: 3
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 1
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d[/b]]*hullo8d*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
*Man on Fire*


----------



## hullo8d (May 10, 2011)

f1f0ae69bdb13fd59512d51f0468321d


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> f1f0ae69bdb13fd59512d51f0468321d


We Own the Night


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0498399/ spits out f1f0ae69bdb13fd59512d51f0468321d

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune: 4
KingdomBlade: 3
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn[/b]]*Junn*: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
*We Own the Night*


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

Hash: 1512efa275a518d46cf31c7a81cbefe2


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 11, 2011)

Red.

Loved that movie.


----------



## junn (May 11, 2011)

loved it when john said after that.
"old man my *ss" 

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune: 4
KingdomBlade[/b]]*KingdomBlade*: 4
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
*Red*


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 11, 2011)

You guys MUST know the actor in this movie. It's basically a gigantic in-your-face hint.






921d458361796e0b048eecd8b0aca5d1


----------



## nasune (May 11, 2011)

Lost in Translation


----------



## LocoRoco (May 11, 2011)

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
*nasune: 5*
KingdomBlade: 4
LocoRoco: 3
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
*Red*
Lost In Translation


----------



## nasune (May 11, 2011)

Here's the next one:




4ffd12d8cb3d8fd3e6a8192c397556a1


----------



## LocoRoco (May 11, 2011)

Fracture...good movie...


----------



## nasune (May 11, 2011)

Yep (correct on both accounts)

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune: 5
KingdomBlade: 4
*LocoRoco*: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1


Spoiler: Movies previously posted





A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
*Fracture*


----------



## LocoRoco (May 12, 2011)

8176e796934940be0f1a8e5bc0b89396


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

The A-Team.

EDIT: Pretty sure I'm right. Checked the hash, I'll just update it myself and add the next pic.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 5
nasune: 5
*KingdomBlade*: 5
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

8d01d76afe33ee945ebef0e5cc8cfa57


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

The Prestige.
Awesome movie.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

It was a fucking awesome movie.

*Scores:*

*AlanJohn*: 6
nasune: 5
KingdomBlade: 5
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

fa696443091fae70715a643bceecb99d


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 12, 2011)

Karate Kid 3



Why's there a hash?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Karate Kid 3
> 
> 
> 
> Why's there a hash?


This movie has nothing to do with Karate Kid 3.
As for the hash- look at the OP.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, now I understand the hash.

Movie - Gulliver's Travels


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Okay, now I understand the hash.
> 
> Movie - Gulliver's Travels


Nope.
So random lol.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

Yes Man.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Yes Man.


Yes, man.

( I can't post scoreboard atm. )


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

I'll update it I guess.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 6
KingdomBlade: 6
nasune: 5
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man



Next image:





9c217451a526e65fd47bec7f00b20c41


----------



## cosmiccow (May 12, 2011)

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

You didn't really need the whole title. XD

Welcome to the game!

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 6
KingdomBlade: 6
nasune: 5
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
*cosmiccow*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat


----------



## cosmiccow (May 12, 2011)

Ah. Sorry, I have to post a pic. Find a movie.. now find a pic of it.. uhm.. now get the hash. Wow, so much work  Err, here it is.






de6440644afc711cc5a7464cdd1df53d


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

Of Gods and Men.

Damn good film that was.


----------



## cosmiccow (May 12, 2011)

Yep, correct! 

I love that movie. Really recommended


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

I make it a point to watch the Golden Prix and Palme d'Or winners from the Cannes film festival every year.

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade*: 7
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 5
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men



I don't think this is that easy, though I'm not really sure.





d97c1ddade716c4d3cce358a0721ea91


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

The Duchess?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> The Duchess?


Nope. This might be pretty difficult.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 12, 2011)

Come on.
Give us a hint


----------



## nasune (May 13, 2011)

Rachel Getting Married


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 13, 2011)

Yes nasune. That movie surprised the hell out of me. I was expecting it to be a romantic comedy with that kind of title but well.. it was really not.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
AlanJohn: 6
*nasune*: 6
LocoRoco: 4
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married


----------



## nasune (May 13, 2011)

No it wasn't, but I expected that actually.
Now for what is unfortunately my last entry in this round:




681e3af4ada0519a95a5c52bf8c64128


----------



## LocoRoco (May 13, 2011)

From Hell ...would of been great but acting was terrible


----------



## nasune (May 13, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
*LocoRoco*: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell


----------



## LocoRoco (May 14, 2011)

f49817d2aae8e9b89bfbec5cbb19a2a9


----------



## tagzard (May 14, 2011)

The losers
Awesome movie

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 14, 2011)

The Losers.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

Since I have no idea who answered first, I'll just be giving the point to tagzard.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 2
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
*tagzard*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers


----------



## tagzard (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

1. Star Trek.


2. You forgot the hash.


----------



## tagzard (May 15, 2011)

Correct!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

You score the person when he gets the answer.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 7
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
*Duskye*: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek


----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

01b9cad732ac9a08726ee34151e6fe1c


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone


----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

Yup

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 8
*AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
*Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone*


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

2c228030644f2ffd6f1c01694e47562a


----------



## ball2012003 (May 15, 2011)

The social network.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 8
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
*ball2012003*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network


----------



## ball2012003 (May 15, 2011)

Up next:




309f5e28ded64f031c9eb26f7d41ce23


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

No Country for Old Men.

AMAZING movie.


----------



## ball2012003 (May 15, 2011)

Correct. Its one of my favorites.

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 9*
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

18c1c9e20978a55b54bed16c1ffbfb6c


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> 18c1c9e20978a55b54bed16c1ffbfb6c


Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the round!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 9
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 2
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull[/b]]*TehSkull*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

f96a4403b30604c3fc72acfb903c869a


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2011)

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181852/
gives
f96a4403b30604c3fc72acfb903c869a

How I got that I will never know.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 15, 2011)

Damn. Idk how you got that. I screenshotted that myself to make it extra hard. Good going.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 9
AlanJohn: 6
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191[/b]]*FAST6191*: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking robocop for that one but then it clicked. To think I only actually saw that one as a background film one night. I am going to blame too much transformers as a kid- afforded me the ability to see and remember a robot with but a few seconds of screentime.
Anyhow sorry for the delay in sorting my go






465110d94cb3a1b6900d8ec131f73ac0

http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-128-hash/


----------



## AlanJohn (May 15, 2011)

bridge to terabithia


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2011)

And here I was again hoping it might be more than a few minutes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 9
AlanJohn[/b]]*AlanJohn*: 7
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia


.

Also a quick thing to raise with others- since we are all doing the hash thing we are not getting so many guesses- I am not sure if this is a good or bad thing though.

Edit: sorted my apologies AlanJohn.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 15, 2011)

bd865e84c8473f4e709458e8560710a2

This is a hard one


----------



## junn (May 15, 2011)

the mechanic.
nice movie. remake of charles bronson version.


----------



## Narayan (May 16, 2011)

ahh, you're correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 9
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 5
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn[/b]]*Junn*: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic



ahh. i'm not sure if anyone other than the poster of the pic can still confirm if it's correct or not.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 16, 2011)

We can now. That's what the hash is for.


----------



## junn (May 16, 2011)

alrighty then.





forgot the hash.
66bc9eb1f1e57de0abcf45767ac9b88d


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2011)

This is going to wind me up- I watched the film pictured about 2 months ago but the name completely escapes me.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 16, 2011)

Blade II


----------



## FAST6191 (May 16, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0187738/
gives
66bc9eb1f1e57de0abcf45767ac9b88d

How did I miss Blade 2 but get that terminator shot. That reminds me I should rewatch the Blade TV series.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 9
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
LocoRoco[/b]]*LocoRoco*: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II


----------



## LocoRoco (May 16, 2011)

7f48c6ce6c5dfa3e8502e87b19125e9e


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

Human Centipede: First Sequence

Most WTFISTHISTHATIMWATCHINGMYEYESAREBURNINGTHISISSOGROSSBUTISTILLWANNAWATCHITFORSOME
REASON movie ever.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 16, 2011)

hahaha it was a funny movie especially the jap guy

Correct

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 10*
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
LocoRoco: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

112c975bddd63fef7b20e34c14def6f7


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

No one responding, so time for the hint.

That's Meryl Streep.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 18, 2011)

Julie & Julia ...decent movie


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

Yes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 10
*LocoRoco*: 7
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia


----------



## LocoRoco (May 18, 2011)

fa71373708af99c233678157d2d2d4c4


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

Inside Man.

Good movie.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 18, 2011)

Yep and yes ...unexpected ending

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 11*
LocoRoco: 7
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man


----------



## alphenor (May 18, 2011)

uhh, no more pics?? i hope i can score in this game while i'm not buzy yet..


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. I forgot about the thread.

To make up for it, here's a super easy movie to get things going.





b835958ef988da51b5505c4bbfc7abae


----------



## LocoRoco (May 19, 2011)

Brokeback Mountain....


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 19, 2011)

Obviously.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 11
*LocoRoco: 8*
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain


----------



## LocoRoco (May 21, 2011)

Moving on....


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 21, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.

Pretty obvious.


----------



## LocoRoco (May 22, 2011)

Yepp

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 12*
LocoRoco: 8
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
TehSkull: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with dragon tattoo


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

4866c7e3201c121997117a2120160389

I'll be sleeping so just confirm it.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 22, 2011)

Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events. I know for a fact that's the movie, but the hash is coming up wrong.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 22, 2011)

Right.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco: 8
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 3
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
*TehSkull*: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
[/quote]


----------



## notmeanymore (May 22, 2011)

e3c73de270f63f5b7174006cef201fb7


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End?

Edit http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/ gives e3c73de270f63f5b7174006cef201fb7 

This is even more embarrassing than that terminator guess a page or two back.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 23, 2011)

I figured that would've been an easy one actually. That was the most memorable part of the movie, for me.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco: 8
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
*FAST6191*: 4
Duskye: 3
Junn: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2011)

Hash
e272571de205786aa836c254f28faf76
http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-128-hash/


----------



## junn (May 23, 2011)

In Bruges.
"You've got to stick to your principles. "
nice movie,btw.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2011)

I actually did not care for In Bruges as much as I thought I would even though I usually really like films like that. Certainly not a bad film but not one I will probably watch again any time soon.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco: 8
AlanJohn: 7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 4
*Junn*: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges


----------



## junn (May 24, 2011)

e6c3f4a046537aed08cf992ad93180df


----------



## LocoRoco (May 24, 2011)

Constantine







742503ee96d88e896477411c475585c4


----------



## AlanJohn (May 24, 2011)

The Constant Gardener.

EDIT: I am 100% sure I'm right, so I'll update da scores a bit.


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco: 9
AlanJohn[/b]]*AlanJohn*: 8
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 4
Junn: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
*The Constant Gardener*


This is going to be a hard one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







4298a211c984ab6e54f275b0dc1c1e82


----------



## notmeanymore (May 25, 2011)

Was that the best image you could find or did you purposefully downsize it?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 25, 2011)

Its the best I could find


----------



## alphenor (May 26, 2011)

uhh, gonna find another answer coz i found out that my guess is wrong


----------



## junn (May 26, 2011)

Crash.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 26, 2011)

uhm... Crank High Voltage? The one with Jason Statham?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 26, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> Crash.
> Yes.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(adamshinoda @ May 26 2011, 09:07 AM) uhm... Crank High Voltage? The one with Jason Statham?


Mwahhahahaha!
Someone fell for the filename!!!

anyway,

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco: 9
AlanJohn: 8
nasune: 6
Junn[/b]]*Junn*: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash


----------



## adamshinoda (May 26, 2011)

lol believe it or not, I didn't look at the file name at all


----------



## junn (May 27, 2011)

933d4219e9ae5b6eea072efccd112018


----------



## LocoRoco (May 27, 2011)

30 days of night


----------



## alphenor (May 27, 2011)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> 30 days of night



Since the hash matches, I'll just update the scores ^^


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 12
LocoRoco[/b]]*LocoRoco*: 10
AlanJohn: 8
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night


----------



## LocoRoco (May 27, 2011)

04e7f9e9f1210d80b742327074ab780c


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 27, 2011)

Devil.

M. Night can go fuck himself.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (May 27, 2011)

@Zekrom_cool

not your turn yet.
LocoRoco needs to confirm/deny KingdomBlade's post. Then it will be KB's turn if he got it right. Read the rules before you post next time.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

>


What Happens in Vegas.
It would have been so kul if I could get a point for that


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2011)

Hashes match it seems.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1314655/
gives
04e7f9e9f1210d80b742327074ab780c

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade[/b]]*KingdomBlade*: 13
LocoRoco: 10
AlanJohn: 8
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil


----------



## LocoRoco (May 27, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 13*
LocoRoco: 10
AlanJohn: 8
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 27, 2011)

About Devil, I was actually ashamed that I remembered that. I always try to get Shymalan movies out of my head after 2 days or so, except for Unbreakable and Sixth Sense of course.

You KNOW who this is. If you don't, then you must not have watched more than 10 movies. And if you know who this is, then the movie is a steal.




1e8a140cc1f6088163e847c6d55c37b4


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

million dollar baby


----------



## toguro_max (May 27, 2011)

The Bucket List, i suppose.
An awesome movie.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 27, 2011)

Excellent work AlanJohn. It was an amazing movie.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 13
LocoRoco: 10
*AlanJohn: 9*
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

62a5399554c277252aef07ae1d7210da
Awesome movie.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 27, 2011)

I would say it's the new Predators movie from 2010, I guessed that without looking at the pic url, mind you, but the hash isn't calculating right.


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I would say it's the new Predators movie from 2010, I guessed that without looking at the *pic url*, mind you, but the hash isn't calculating right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he may be foolin' ya.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I would say it's the new Predators movie from 2010, I guessed that without looking at the pic url, mind you, but the hash isn't calculating right.


Yeah, right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You looked at the filename


----------



## notmeanymore (May 27, 2011)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0991810/ Looks like the guy in the pic to me.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 27, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0991810/ Looks like the guy in the pic to me.


I dare you to pronounce his name.
But on-topic: This actor has NOTHING to do with the movie.
Is it just me or do the movies that I post are always the hardest to guess?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2011)

Second pic:


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 29, 2011)

Tears of the Sun


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2011)

Yes.
Correct KB
(i can't post scoreboard atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2011)

I will take care of the scoreboard


*Scores:*

*KingdomBlade: 14*
LocoRoco: 10
AlanJohn: 9
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

d6e511dae5d8742b94d953f979ec8bbd


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Moulen Rouge.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

The spelling is off (Moulin Rouge) but yeah, it's right.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
LocoRoco: 10
*AlanJohn: 10*
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 4
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler










0298e425102c6d771d5b0e765fb276ec


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2011)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (2003) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311429/
gives
0298e425102c6d771d5b0e765fb276ec


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
LocoRoco: 10
AlanJohn: 10
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191[/b]]*FAST6191*: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## wasim (May 31, 2011)

EDIT : that was fast FAST6191

the league of extraordinary gentlemen


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2011)

Why is it I only seem to guess bad films very quickly.....






a5e948d1fde6fbdeb4137b4e158f53cf

Hash generator
http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-128-hash/


----------



## LocoRoco (May 31, 2011)

whatever works....so so


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
*LocoRoco: 11*
AlanJohn: 10
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works


----------



## LocoRoco (May 31, 2011)

e40880b8cd057d31955d7c5c27bfc7d1

http://online-source.net/webtools/generato...ipemd-128-hash/


----------



## ANIMEFREAKLOVER (May 31, 2011)

The Sun


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Youth In Revolt

edit:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403702/
gives:
e40880b8cd057d31955d7c5c27bfc7d1
I win.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
LocoRoco: 11
AlanJohn[/b]]*AlanJohn*: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler











5fa793860b6b64720dc7fd0895dbe15b


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

The Illusionist ?
The hash check isnt matching, so I could be wrong. But it looks like it.
Wait a second! It is the Illusionist lol. Will post the next one in a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
LocoRoco: 11
AlanJohn: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer[/b]]*Tanveer*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist



Next one:




1bc34457cbf77e7e031394a16de99691


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Yep.
You get 1 point.



*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 14
LocoRoco: 11
AlanJohn: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer[/b]]*Tanveer*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In RevoltThe Illusionist


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

LOL  ya. 
Next one:




1bc34457cbf77e7e031394a16de99691


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

Stardust.

Good movie, GREAT book.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Yes it is! That was fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade[/b]]*KingdomBlade*: 15
LocoRoco: 11
AlanJohn: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

FUUUUUUUU!
I knew that movie but when I refreshed the page KB already answered!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

Everyone's watched this movie. Yes, another easy one.





7db77631fc1b4f1256366681c26c3371


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Juno



EDIT:
Do you actually think you could fool me with my own trick?
Lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Damn, I am too slow to keep up lol.
Yeah its Juno.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

Yes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 15
*AlanJohn: 12*
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

b38d1a1c6c77822ab88a60d5853d77a1


----------



## Dr.Razor (May 31, 2011)

The Pianist ?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

YES!!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 15
AlanJohn: 12
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1
Dr.Razor]*Dr.Razor*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist


----------



## Dr.Razor (May 31, 2011)

0ccbc7863c2dfe4496da13a9e599b815


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Name  the Movie 21st century dude.
this looks old!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Ed Wood?


----------



## Dr.Razor (May 31, 2011)

I know it's Name the Movie 21st century . This film was made after 2004.
And it's quiet well known.

Edit: Nope it's not Ed Wood !


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Good Night, and Good Luck


----------



## Dr.Razor (May 31, 2011)

Correct

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 15
AlanJohn: *13*
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1
Dr.Razor]*Dr.Razor*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

This should be easy ROFLMAOIMO





c2c4a16e5530942238bd57fb46140667


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Your Highness?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Your Highness?


no


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

V for Vendetta.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Do I get a second chance?

V for Vendetta

edit: Damn, didnt watch that movie, but was going throgh every movie by Natalie Portman. LOL


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Ok.





*Scores:*

KingdomBlade[/b]]*KingdomBlade*: 16
AlanJohn: 13
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1
Dr.Razor: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

d432f338f125b2195b852b2eab5f2ece


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2011)

Zombieland?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Er...
Zombieland?


EDIT:
FUUUUUUUUUUU
I HATE YOU SLOW INTERNET!!!
FUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 16
AlanJohn: 13
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
*naglaro00*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland


----------



## naglaro00 (May 31, 2011)

c127839db2ed283f974950c287944d89

Also, could the winner update scores themselves?
I have to sleep now


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

The Adjusment Berau


EDIT: Sorry, caps.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're right, AlanJohn!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 16
AlanJohn: 14
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Tanveer: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau












bdba381b4a9ca52bf3b6dc0c42579564


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Why not just edit your post and post the next one?

The movie is:
Troy


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Why not just edit your post and post the next one?
> 
> The movie is:
> Troy


YES!!!!!!



*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 16
AlanJohn: 14
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
Tanveer: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Next One:




0ab73f10d2368a6b938b63bdb875a49d


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Queen of the damned


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

FUCK! You are good!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 16
AlanJohn[/b]]*AlanJohn*: 15
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn: 5
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
Tanveer: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Spoiler










3f423f1e5e4449bc4500f8f5f1543ddc


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

There is nothing in the spoiler, lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 31, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> There is nothing in the spoiler, lol.


Yes there is.
Its just loading because I used a pic from my blu-ray.
Really big pic.

EDIT:
Stupid russian photo-hosting sites...
Let me post a smaller pic:


----------



## junn (Jun 1, 2011)

it's 1408.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 1, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> it's 1408.


Correct!

(can't post scroeboard atm)

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 16
AlanJohn: 15
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
*Junn*: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
Tanveer: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408


----------



## junn (Jun 2, 2011)

7b663fddac7e3c1786a6cf0fc29b58d8


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Eastern Promises.

A FANTASTIC MOVIE.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Eastern Promises.
> 
> A FANTASTIC MOVIE.


Hash says you're right.


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade]*KingdomBlade*: 17
AlanJohn: 15
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn:6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
Tanveer: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Just confirm it please, I'm about to sleep.





614adb50ba10fe1ae6df3d63d50ae72a


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

Precious.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Quick.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 17
*AlanJohn: 16*
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn:6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
TehSkull: 2
Tanveer: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious



EDIT: I saw that you did that AlanJohn.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a hard one






Spoiler










c719b26e6116324cfcc47c50bead24f5


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

TO KEEP THE GAME UP:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Secret Window?

hash doesnt miss, but are those 2 images from same movie?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Secret Window?
> 
> hash doesnt miss, but are those 2 images from same movie?


Your correct!


*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 17
AlanJohn: 16
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn:6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer]*Tanveer*: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, you put the wrong hash. Kept me checking over 10 times -.-


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, you put the wrong hash. Kept me checking over 10 times -.-


My hashes are perfect.
The problem is that you convert the NAME of the movie instead of its IMDb URL.

EDIT: Oh wait, something was wrong with the hash, sorry


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: NVRMIND

This is the appropriate hash. c719b26e6116324cfcc47c50bead24f5


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *In order to keep the game flowing, post the RIPEMD-128 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'Convert Me!', then copy the whole RIPEMD-128 hash).*


You cant follow a simple format?

Next one:




45d886832ffbc61a7643c78c509f0b8e


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Serenity


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL, lightning fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 17
*AlanJohn*: 17
LocoRoco: 11
nasune: 6
Junn:6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Spoiler










f4325138e9b1adcb2a11c1bb76eb195a
^Great movie.


----------



## junn (Jun 4, 2011)

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> The Pursuit of Happyness


FINALLY!!!
Yes.

*Scores:*

KingdomBlade: 17
AlanJohn: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn]*Junn*:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted



A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by "Finally"? He answered it 13 hours ago.

So.. since it's almost June 6th and we're tied. I guess that the next few answers shall determine the winner.

Then again, I don't really want to be the judge again.... and have to think of a theme.


----------



## junn (Jun 5, 2011)

here's a tiebreaker.





31f890cddd5c1cae62241bbf5ea2b9d4


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Oceans 13

EDIT:
I just wanted to say that I watched that movie yesterday night


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Oceans 13


Shit.

Are you fervently refreshing this thread? Another question, why weren't you here for the other rounds?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fast Internet connection and i'm a fast typer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been on the other rounds because I'm a newcomer.
And I was too lazy to go into the other rounds.


----------



## junn (Jun 5, 2011)

yup.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn]*AlanJohn*: 18
KingdomBlade: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay I win this round!




Wait, so now I must make the next round and a theme for it?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Yay I win this round!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no you haven't.

It's June 5th.

If you can maintain your lead in the next, 8 - 12 hours or so, then you win. But until then, post the next movie.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

38b11123ceb837968a6f45180ca3656e


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Departed


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Departed


*The* Departed.



*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 18
KingdomBlade: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1
30084pm]*30084pm*: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen
The Departed


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potayto, Potahto


Spoiler










Should be easy
ff07d9af8fdc227c6ac0dadb172c60b7


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Pans Labyrinth


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

*Pan's* Labyrinth (I'm just joking)

*Scores:*

AlanJohn]*AlanJohn*: 19
KingdomBlade: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1
30084pm: 1



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen
The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoiler










99cddbc5392339aa8becc6d32fa1f3e6


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

big fish
my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



note: avatar image applies to situation


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Good one, Narayan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 19
KingdomBlade: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
Dr.Razor: 1
naglaro00: 1
30084pm: 1
Narayan]*Narayan**: 1*



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen
The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth
Big Fish


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

feb023f66b71ec5820b388bb53faa231


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

9?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

AGAINST THE RULES!!!
No Animation!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Against the rules...

Crap.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> AGAINST THE RULES!!!
> No Animation!


aww but I knew that one...

but yeah it is against the rules.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

ow ow ow!!! sorry.... should i look for a new one? or my score gone?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ow ow ow!!! sorry.... should i look for a new one? or my score gone?


Post a new one.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

f9c09a083ecabfc4b4a7e84f054306dc


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Stealth.

The name of the movie is in the filename. POST ONE THAT DOESN'T HAVE A REVEALING FILENAME.

This movie doesn't count.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Narayan, can't you read the rules?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like we're gonna be here all day at this rate...
People make mistakes... third times a charm as they say


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

hmm.... i don't know much movies... can i be skipped and remove my score? 
i just happen to see big fish, one of my favorite.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Fine, I'll just post the next one.





3cf6ef0454ce1041e3ee81027f9d9c6f


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 5, 2011)

Buried ?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Correct.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 19
KingdomBlade: 17
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
*Dr.Razor*: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
naglaro00: 1
30084pm: 1
Narayan: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen
The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth
Big Fish
Buried


----------



## Dr.Razor (Jun 5, 2011)

easy one






8df3f38df46a79efef4d22834c11391e


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Hall Pass?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Midnight in Paris.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3689657:date=Jun 5 2011, 06:21 PM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Jun 5 2011, 06:21 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3689657"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Midnight in Paris.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Hash says you're right.



<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>: 19
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=<b>KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member <b>KingdomBlade'}><b>KingdomBlade</a>: 18</b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=LocoRoco' target=_blank title='View profile for member LocoRoco'}>LocoRoco</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Junn' target=_blank title='View profile for member Junn'}>Junn</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=nasune' target=_blank title='View profile for member nasune'}>nasune</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TehSkull' target=_blank title='View profile for member TehSkull'}>TehSkull</a>: 2
<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dr.Razor' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dr.Razor'}>Dr.Razor</a></b>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gifi4' target=_blank title='View profile for member gifi4'}>gifi4</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DeathStrudel' target=_blank title='View profile for member DeathStrudel'}>DeathStrudel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hullo8d' target=_blank title='View profile for member hullo8d'}>hullo8d</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tagzard' target=_blank title='View profile for member tagzard'}>tagzard</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narayan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narayan'}>Narayan</a>: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0268978/" target="_blank">A Beautiful Mind</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179034/" target="_blank">From Paris with Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020558/" target="_blank">Centurion</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0992911/" target="_blank">Flashpoint</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493464/" target="_blank">Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1542344/" target="_blank">127 Hours</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663187/" target="_blank">The Chaperone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985694/" target="_blank">Machete</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1464540/" target="_blank">I Am Number 4</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458352/" target="_blank">The Devil Wears Prada</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1054122/" target="_blank">Goemon</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/" target="_blank">Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200465/" target="_blank">The Bank Job</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1315981/" target="_blank">A Single Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0947798/" target="_blank">Black Swan</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0914863/" target="_blank">Unthinkable</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1205489/" target="_blank">Gran Torino</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234548/" target="_blank">The Men Who Stare at Goats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0469494/" target="_blank">There Will Be Blood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1458175/" target="_blank">The Next Three Days</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/" target="_blank">The Last Samurai</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0362270/" target="_blank">The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479997/" target="_blank">Season Of The Witch</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479997/" target="_blank">Man on Fire</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0498399/" target="_blank">We Own the Night</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1245526/" target="_blank">Red</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335266/" target="_blank">Lost In Translation</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0488120/" target="_blank">Fracture</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429493/" target="_blank">The A-Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/" target="_blank">The Prestige</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068680/" target="_blank">Yes Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443453/" target="_blank">Borat</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588337/" target="_blank">Of Gods and Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1084950/" target="_blank">Rachel Getting Married</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120681/" target="_blank">From Hell</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480255/" target="_blank">The Losers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0796366/" target="_blank">Star Trek</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0241527/" target="_blank">Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/" target="_blank">The Social Network</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477348/" target="_blank">No Country For Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408236/" target="_blank">Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181852/" target="_blank">Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398808/" target="_blank">Bridge to Terabithia</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472399/" target="_blank">The Mechanic</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0187738/" target="_blank">Blade II</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1467304/" target="_blank">The Human Centipede</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135503/" target="_blank">Julie and Julia</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454848/" target="_blank">Inside Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0388795/" target="_blank">Brokeback Mountain</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/" target="_blank">Girl with the Dragon Tattoo</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0339291/" target="_blank">Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/" target="_blank">Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780536/" target="_blank">In Bruges</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0360486/" target="_blank">Constantine</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387131/" target="_blank">The Constant Gardener</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375679/" target="_blank">Crash</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389722/" target="_blank">30 Days of Night</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1314655/" target="_blank">Devil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405159/" target="_blank">Million Dollar Baby</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0314353/" target="_blank">Tears of the Sun</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0203009/" target="_blank">Moulin Rouge</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311429/" target="_blank">The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1178663/" target="_blank">Whatever Works</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403702/" target="_blank">Youth In Revolt</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443543/" target="_blank">The Illusionist</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486655/" target="_blank">Stardust</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0467406/" target="_blank">Juno</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253474/" target="_blank">The Pianist</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/" target="_blank">V for Vendetta</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385826/" target="_blank">The Adjusment Bereau</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0332452/" target="_blank">Troy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238546/" target="_blank">Queen of The Damned</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/" target="_blank">1408</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765443/" target="_blank">Easturn Promises</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0929632/" target="_blank">Precious</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363988/" target="_blank">The secret Window</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0379786/" target="_blank">Serenity</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/" target="_blank">The Pursuit Of Happynes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0496806/" target="_blank">Ocean's Thirteen</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407887/" target="_blank">The Departed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457430/" target="_blank">Pan's Labyrinth</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/" target="_blank">Big Fish</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1462758/" target="_blank">Buried</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1605783/" target="_blank">Midnight In Paris</a>


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

8eaf331db93e082f1b62cdf801fcb91a


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

8 Mile


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

Right. 8 more hours till you win.

*Scores:*

AlanJohn: 20
KingdomBlade: 18
LocoRoco: 11
Junn:7
nasune: 6
FAST6191: 5
Duskye: 3
Tanveer: 3
TehSkull: 2
*Dr.Razor*: 2
gifi4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
DeathStrudel: 1
hullo8d: 1
cosmiccow: 1
tagzard: 1
ball2012003: 1
naglaro00: 1
30084pm: 1
Narayan: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




A Beautiful Mind
From Paris with Love
Centurion
Flashpoint
Wanted
127 Hours
The Chaperone
Machete
I Am Number 4
The Devil Wears Prada
Goemon
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Bank Job
A Single Man
Black Swan
Unthinkable
Gran Torino
The Men Who Stare at Goats
There Will Be Blood
The Next Three Days
The Last Samurai
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
Season Of The Witch
Man on Fire
We Own the Night
Red
Lost In Translation
Fracture
The A-Team
The Prestige
Yes Man
Borat
Of Gods and Men
Rachel Getting Married
From Hell
The Losers
Star Trek
Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone
The Social Network
No Country For Old Men
Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Bridge to Terabithia
The Mechanic
Blade II
The Human Centipede
Julie and Julia
Inside Man
Brokeback Mountain
Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
In Bruges
Constantine
The Constant Gardener
Crash
30 Days of Night
Devil
Million Dollar Baby
Tears of the Sun
Moulin Rouge
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen 
Whatever Works
Youth In Revolt
The Illusionist
Stardust
Juno
The Pianist
V for Vendetta
Zombieland
The Adjusment Bereau
Troy
Queen of The Damned
1408
Easturn Promises
Precious
The secret Window
Serenity
The Pursuit Of Happynes
Ocean's Thirteen
The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth
Big Fish
Buried
Midnight In Paris
8 Mile


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

5a23d39de21240357c52d20bbe6bf19b


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 5, 2011)

Knowing?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

No.
But close.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

National Treasure.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes.

(please post scoreboard because I can't)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

SKIP ME.

Someone else just continue the  game.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->CONGRATULATIONS ALANJOHN!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<b><u>Scores:</u></b>

<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=AlanJohn' target=_blank title='View profile for member AlanJohn'}>AlanJohn</a>:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->20<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=KingdomBlade' target=_blank title='View profile for member KingdomBlade'}>KingdomBlade</a>: 18
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=LocoRoco' target=_blank title='View profile for member LocoRoco'}>LocoRoco</a>: 11
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Junn' target=_blank title='View profile for member Junn'}>Junn</a>:7
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=nasune' target=_blank title='View profile for member nasune'}>nasune</a>: 6
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=FAST6191' target=_blank title='View profile for member FAST6191'}>FAST6191</a>: 5
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Duskye' target=_blank title='View profile for member Duskye'}>Duskye</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Tanveer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Tanveer'}>Tanveer</a>: 3
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TehSkull' target=_blank title='View profile for member TehSkull'}>TehSkull</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dr.Razor' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dr.Razor'}>Dr.Razor</a>: 2
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=gifi4' target=_blank title='View profile for member gifi4'}>gifi4</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Nathan Drake' target=_blank title='View profile for member Nathan Drake'}>Nathan Drake</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DeathStrudel' target=_blank title='View profile for member DeathStrudel'}>DeathStrudel</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=hullo8d' target=_blank title='View profile for member hullo8d'}>hullo8d</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=cosmiccow' target=_blank title='View profile for member cosmiccow'}>cosmiccow</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tagzard' target=_blank title='View profile for member tagzard'}>tagzard</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ball2012003' target=_blank title='View profile for member ball2012003'}>ball2012003</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=naglaro00' target=_blank title='View profile for member naglaro00'}>naglaro00</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=30084pm' target=_blank title='View profile for member 30084pm'}>30084pm</a>: 1
<a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Narayan' target=_blank title='View profile for member Narayan'}>Narayan</a>: 0



Spoiler: Movies previously posted




<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0268978/" target="_blank">A Beautiful Mind</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179034/" target="_blank">From Paris with Love</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020558/" target="_blank">Centurion</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0992911/" target="_blank">Flashpoint</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0493464/" target="_blank">Wanted</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1542344/" target="_blank">127 Hours</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663187/" target="_blank">The Chaperone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0985694/" target="_blank">Machete</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1464540/" target="_blank">I Am Number 4</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458352/" target="_blank">The Devil Wears Prada</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1054122/" target="_blank">Goemon</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338013/" target="_blank">Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200465/" target="_blank">The Bank Job</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1315981/" target="_blank">A Single Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0947798/" target="_blank">Black Swan</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0914863/" target="_blank">Unthinkable</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1205489/" target="_blank">Gran Torino</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234548/" target="_blank">The Men Who Stare at Goats</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0469494/" target="_blank">There Will Be Blood</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1458175/" target="_blank">The Next Three Days</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325710/" target="_blank">The Last Samurai</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0362270/" target="_blank">The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479997/" target="_blank">Season Of The Witch</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479997/" target="_blank">Man on Fire</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0498399/" target="_blank">We Own the Night</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1245526/" target="_blank">Red</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0335266/" target="_blank">Lost In Translation</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0488120/" target="_blank">Fracture</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429493/" target="_blank">The A-Team</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/" target="_blank">The Prestige</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068680/" target="_blank">Yes Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443453/" target="_blank">Borat</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588337/" target="_blank">Of Gods and Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1084950/" target="_blank">Rachel Getting Married</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120681/" target="_blank">From Hell</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480255/" target="_blank">The Losers</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0796366/" target="_blank">Star Trek</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0241527/" target="_blank">Harry Potter and the Sorcerrer's Stone</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285016/" target="_blank">The Social Network</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477348/" target="_blank">No Country For Old Men</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0408236/" target="_blank">Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181852/" target="_blank">Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398808/" target="_blank">Bridge to Terabithia</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472399/" target="_blank">The Mechanic</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0187738/" target="_blank">Blade II</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1467304/" target="_blank">The Human Centipede</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135503/" target="_blank">Julie and Julia</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454848/" target="_blank">Inside Man</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0388795/" target="_blank">Brokeback Mountain</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/" target="_blank">Girl with the Dragon Tattoo</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0339291/" target="_blank">Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unforunate Events</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/" target="_blank">Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780536/" target="_blank">In Bruges</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0360486/" target="_blank">Constantine</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387131/" target="_blank">The Constant Gardener</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375679/" target="_blank">Crash</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0389722/" target="_blank">30 Days of Night</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1314655/" target="_blank">Devil</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405159/" target="_blank">Million Dollar Baby</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0314353/" target="_blank">Tears of the Sun</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0203009/" target="_blank">Moulin Rouge</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0311429/" target="_blank">The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen </a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1178663/" target="_blank">Whatever Works</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0403702/" target="_blank">Youth In Revolt</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443543/" target="_blank">The Illusionist</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486655/" target="_blank">Stardust</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0467406/" target="_blank">Juno</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253474/" target="_blank">The Pianist</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0434409/" target="_blank">V for Vendetta</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1156398/" target="_blank">Zombieland</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1385826/" target="_blank">The Adjusment Bereau</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0332452/" target="_blank">Troy</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238546/" target="_blank">Queen of The Damned</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/" target="_blank">1408</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765443/" target="_blank">Easturn Promises</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0929632/" target="_blank">Precious</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363988/" target="_blank">The secret Window</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0379786/" target="_blank">Serenity</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/" target="_blank">The Pursuit Of Happynes</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0496806/" target="_blank">Ocean's Thirteen</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0407887/" target="_blank">The Departed</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457430/" target="_blank">Pan's Labyrinth</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/" target="_blank">Big Fish</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1462758/" target="_blank">Buried</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1605783/" target="_blank">Midnight In Paris</a>
<a href="http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0298203/" target="_blank">8 Mile</a>



AND AS I HAVE NOT PROMISED, THERE WILL BE CAKE.
<div align='center'>[tnw=400]http://pix.gbatemp.net/175179/Untitled.png[/tnw]</div>

And you also get the opportunity to judge the next round. You must pick a theme for the round, and make the thread. You can make the next round at any time you wish.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

PARTY TIME!!!






















On-topic: can I have please a list of the themes that were previously posted?
I would like to know if my idea was.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

It was on the front page.. but here.


Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
Six Degrees of Separation
General theme
Another general theme
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation
Classics
21st Century

Just don't make it too hard... like Foreign films or something like that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!
I know have an idea that isn't really hard, but quite original.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> I know have an idea that isn't really hard, but quite original.


I'll be looking forward to it.

Just start it whenever the hell you want to.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2011)

Could you post a link in this thread when you make the new one please?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Could you post a link in this thread when you make the new one please?


By the time I would make the new thread this one will be locked, and I'm sure the new one will be pinned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Or just PM me when the new thread is made. 
I'll unpin this one, and pin the new one.


----------

